# I don't want to give her up, but.....



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

So my Emily burd has just turned a year old ( HAPPY B-DAY to her!!!  )
But she won't stop screeching,and she has bonded to only me and will usually bite my mom and my little sister. My mom wants me to give her up, but I just can't she is my baby! I fed her when she was a hatchling and now she has grown up beautifully and sings like an angel! ( Em is a boy but the name stuck because she has a lot of attitude ,in a good way  ) and I love her to death. Any ideas on how to stop the screeching and biting?? The main reason my mom wants her to go is the screeching, and I just went on winter break so I have 3 weeks to work with her..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

He could be hormonal, you can try reducing his hormones and see if that makes a difference, give him longer nights( about 12-14 hours of sleep). My male is almost a year old and has hit the teenage stage where he is very hormonal and nippy and full of attitude Hopefully others have some ideas also. I hope you wont have to give Em up!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You'll have to teach Em that screeching is not tolerated. Covering the cage when he does it is a way to start. But you have to be consistent about it, as soon as the screeching starts cover the cage. And do as Sarah suggested, this does sound like a hormonal male thing.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope she stops screeching! That would be horrible to let go of your baby!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok I'll try covering her when she screeches but she already gets 12-14 hours of sleep since we didn't want her to be hormonal (and I always refer to him as a her because he responds when I say stuff like "pretty _girl_" not "pretty boy"  silly burd  )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She could also be going through the male teenage stage which in that case you're going to have to ride it out. It does get better eventually.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is she doing a flock call? You can hear a good example of this at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS2NTYWWvwY&feature=related This is what cockatiels do when they are lonely and trying to call the rest of their flock (which is you), or they can hear other birds and are calling to them. 

If Emily is lonely then maybe a mirror would help - most males like them. Mirrors can cause behavior problems sometimes because the male thinks it is his mate and might get territorial, but in your case it might solve the screeching problem. If the mirror makes him get too aggressive you can always take it away, although he might start screeching again.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

I always respond to Emily's flock call and she has 2 mirrors and isn't very territorial. She enjoys talking to them while she munches on her greens. She screeches whenever she isn't on my shoulder and even if I do respond she usually doesn't stop (which means it's a tantrum right?) and when I do go back to school its going to be hard on her again and she will be screeching a lot more. Hopefully it is just a stage

(and we think Em sees me as her mate and that's why she always has to be at my side and is always singing in my ear  )


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This kind of sounds like separation anxiety...which is possible. If that is the case, Em will just have to figure out that you are coming back each time you leave. Try not to be extremely happy and excited when you approach the cage. You can talk to him in a low and happy voice but don't be like "Hi EM!"...if you cut back on acting like you're super excited when you see him each time then maybe he won't think it's a big deal for you to be gone. This is a training technique for dogs who urinate when their owners leave because of their separation anxiety, but most methods of training work on all animals (and even humans).


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok thank you !! To everyone  and I have a quick question, if I do cover her when she screeches, how long do I leave it on for? Thanks!
-Em&Me


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Until she quiets down.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Til she quiets down. Once she's quiet you can uncover her. Its going to teach her that she gets covered when she makes noise, when she's quiet she gets uncovered.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've sometimes covered mine's cage when she gets screechy but other times I just put her in another room for a bit, till she quiets down (or if we have company over I'll sometimes also put her in another room...less stressful for her). I've read it's ok to do this, but I always bring her back out again when she quiets down.


----------

